# help please



## chris barber (Jan 29, 2009)

what wud out come of these be 

mack snow pattenles x shtct 
















and albino jungle het raptor x shtct 









or wud u put the jungle with super snow enigma 









pictures are of leos that im gonna breed


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Snow patternless X (1C)Super hypo = .

Normal HET Patternless.
Snow HET Patternless.
(1C)Hypo of type HET Patternless.
(1C)Hypo snow of type HET Patternless.
----
Snow patternless X (1C)Super hypo = .

(1C)Hypo of type HET Patternless.
(1C)Hypo snow of type HET Patternless.
----
----
Talbino jungle HET Eclipse X (1C)Super hypo = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
(1C)Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

All offspring poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
Talbino jungle HET Eclipse X (2C)Super hypo = .

(1C)Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

All offspring poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino jungle HET Eclipse X (1C)Super snow enigma = .

Snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Snow enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

All offspring poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
Talbino jungle HET Eclipse X (2C)Super snow enigma = .

Snow enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

All offspring poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

That top "SHTCT" looks sunglow to me.... what colour are the spots on the tail?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> That top "SHTCT" looks sunglow to me.... what colour are the spots on the tail?


I think it is a SHTCTB the spots close to the caarrottail look like a tanned orange.But the spots down near the tip look black.

chris barber if you have a better picture post it we'll soon tell you for sure.


----------



## chris barber (Jan 29, 2009)

they are black . there is a chance i mey have mixed my pics up there as i do have a female sunglow


----------



## chris barber (Jan 29, 2009)

the male is shtct as i got a trio off pete from ps geckos.


----------



## chris barber (Jan 29, 2009)

this is the sunglow 








shtct









thanks 4 your replys


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

gazz said:


> I think it is a SHTCTB the spots close to the caarrottail look like a tanned orange.But the spots down near the tip look black.
> 
> chris barber if you have a better picture post it we'll soon tell you for sure.





chris barber said:


> they are black . there is a chance i mey have mixed my pics up there as i do have a female sunglow


May be my eyes, definately looks brown to me, but the pic is very small.


----------



## chris barber (Jan 29, 2009)

will take some better pisc of them now 4 u


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

chris barber said:


> will take some better pisc of them now 4 u


If the spots are black then its definately a SH, like i say its probably my eyes.


----------



## chris barber (Jan 29, 2009)

its no problem as they just uploading now


----------



## chris barber (Jan 29, 2009)

sg
















male shtct
















female shtct


----------

